# iMac running very slow (intermittent)



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2011)

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend some remedial action for speeding up my iMac, please?

Now and again it will go real slow, with the spinning disc icon appearing for up to 30 secs at a time before executing each command, whether it's a new web page or opening an application.

It's running OS X, version 10.6.8, 2.66Ghz Intel Dual Core Duo, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD with 333GB spare. I bought it in 2008.

I've seen lots of "Mac Clean-up" software that you can download. Does anyone have experience of these?

Cheers,
George


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2011)

I'm not sure if a Mac works in the same ways as a PC, but are your hard drives full or close to full? I find that when i'm close to being full my PC slows down dramatically. 

Maybe transfer stuff onto an external hardrive?


----------



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if a Mac works in the same ways as a PC, but are your hard drives full or close to full? I find that when i'm close to being full my PC slows down dramatically.
> 
> Maybe transfer stuff onto an external hardrive?


Thanks mate but the hard drive is no way near full - 333GB remaining in a 500GB drive (shoot jpeg and no videos!)

I don't think you can defrag either, as OS X manages the files with every update. I will look into this more.


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Dec 2011)

could this be a mac with a virus!! shock horror!

found this, but i'm sure you've probably read it.

http://www.chriswrites.com/2009/04/17-r ... ably-slow/


----------



## Stickman (30 Dec 2011)

George, if you go to 'Applications', then select 'Activity Monitor' and 'All processes', it will show you which application is overloading the CPU on your iMac. On my MacBook it was a piece of Adobe software that was running 90% of the CPU constantly, reducing battery life and making the laptop very hot. A Mac forum said this software had no purpose and should be deleted. Did that and laptop works perfectly again. Your problem may be different. Locating the issue (as above) will help, then the Mac forums will aid you (just like this forum greatly helps my hobby).


----------



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks guys.

All sorted now. I bought Mac Keeper and it's identified lots of issues which are now solved. Now it's running like new!

Stickman - thanks for the Activity Monitor tip!


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> 333GB remaining in a 500GB drive (shoot jpeg and no videos!)



1.5TB nearly full


----------



## George Farmer (30 Dec 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising mate - how much memory does video use from the 5D2?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> how much memory does video use from the 5D2?



I'm not sure about memory, bu HD space...an 12 second clip @ 30FPS 108op is 656MB.

 That then needs to be coverted to and Edius type file (for the software and hardware to read easier) which is 65mb


----------



## Antipofish (30 Dec 2011)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> All sorted now. I bought Mac Keeper and it's identified lots of issues which are now solved. Now it's running like new!
> 
> Stickman - thanks for the Activity Monitor tip!



Hey George,  did you get the basic mackeeper ?  can i ask how much it was and whether you looked for the best deal ?  cheers.


----------

